# Wilier Ride Quality - comments?



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Okay, it's time for new bike decision and I can't face endless searching of this forum. Am down to choosing between 2011 Wilier Gran Turismo and 2011 Specialized Tarmac Pro SL3. Just getting the frameset. I currently have a 2010 Giant Defy Advanced 1, and while it was a major step up, I am having some niggling complaints after a year of riding.

My LBS manager is pushing the Specialized and suggesting the Wilier will ride somewhat "bumpy" based on his personal experience on previous models. Keep in mind I am a middle aged recreational rider pushing 200 lbs, buying more bike than I really need, so potential race results are my lowest priority.

Given this isn't a dedicated Wilier forum, and I probably won't post in the Speclaizied forum, I'm hoping for at least a few objective comments from the assembled and all knowing multitudes...


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

*I answered my own question*

Took these bikes for a test ride to draw my own conclusions. The Gran Turismo rides incredibly smooth. The Tarmac Pro SL3 rides extremely smooth but has a whole lot more oomph. The Wilier in this case is a wonderful ride, but not enough of a change for me. Hello Specialized. Although...I also got to test out a Cento Uno SL and that is one amazing (and expensive) ride!


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

But the Wilier is so beautiful, I would have chosen the Gran Turismo. You are right about the Cento Uno. Doesn't that thing cost almost as much as the two other bikes combined.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

yep, the cento uno superleggera is a $5K frame. if i was just buying a new plush bike, instead of trading from an almost new one, i definitely would go for the gran turismo (in black).


----------



## sgt (Apr 17, 2007)

*Another Spesh...*

Snore... I wouldn't trade my Wilier for any other bike.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Wilier is hot. Nice part of Italy too


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I sent in my Wilier dealer app a couple of days ago. The Gran Turismo is the one I'm interested in for myself. They make some sexy bikes...


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Love Wilier. . .*

I have/had 2 of them (Currently a 2009 Le Roi). Just fantastic bikes, and the frames show real attention detail. In fact I sold my Colnago C50 to buy the Le Roi.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

i've had 2 Centos...the standard and now the SL.
the ride is unreal...it's no Specialized, i can assure you that.


----------

